# Archie & Edith :)



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Meet Archie & Edith  They have been rather busy today lol. Please excuse the duckweed stuck on my filter intake.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, "Meathead!"...

Hope they hatch!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

You might want to put a sponge on the filter intake to prevent the fry getting sucked in.


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

TomC said:


> You might want to put a sponge on the filter intake to prevent the fry getting sucked in.


thanks for the reminder  completely forgot


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

TomC said:


> You might want to put a sponge on the filter intake to prevent the fry getting sucked in.


The duckweed seems to be doing a fine job lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

